# اسس تصميم شبكات الحريق من شركة smg



## محمد العطفي (5 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=300683#ixzz1fcMThObM

السلام عليكم جميعا 
قال رسول الله صلي الله علية وسلم (ينقطع عمل ابن ادم الا عن ثلاث: منها علم ينتفع به ) واسال الله ان يجعل ما اقوم به من مشاركات ان يستفيد بها الجميع وانا الان اقوم بالمشاركات واهدي هذه المعلومات لكل اعضاء المنتدي ولا انسي ان اوجه الشكر لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل واعداد هذه المعلومات من اعضاء شركة SMG م سيد حلاوة +م ماجد + م محمد عبدالسلام + 
نبدا الدورة باذن الله تعالي 
تنقسم انظمة الاطفاء الي نوعين رئيسين هما :water system &gas system بعد ذلك ينقسم كل نوع من هذهين النوعين الاساسين الي جزاين : manual &automatic وسنتعرف بالتدريج على كيفية استخدام كل نظام واين يتم استخدامه ؟وماهي اشتراطات الكود العالمي NFPA لكل نظام وماهي اسس التصميم الخاصة بكل نظام وسنبدا بالنظام الاول والاكثر شيوعا في الاستخدام وهو WATER SYSTEM وكما وضحنا ينقسم الي : AUTOMATIC :automatic sprinkler systems 
MANUAL :fire hose cabinet FHC-fire hydrant -Siamese connection 
وسنبدا بانظمة الاطفاء اليدوية manual -صناديق الحريق FHC
كما ينص الكود (ملحوظة لما اقول الكود يبقي نفهم كود الNFPA ) انه توجد ثلاثة انواع من الصناديق 
class of stand pipe
class A :FHC (2.5") يعني لما تشوف صندوق حريق تبقي عارف هو من اي نوع ولازم تعرف انه بيوضع ف اماكن معينة وليه اشتراطات ف الكود من حيث كمية المياة الخارجة منه والضغط اللي لازم يكون خارج من فتحتة الخرطوم اللي لازم تبقي عارف ا
residual pressure هو ده الضغط اللي لازم عداد الضغط يقراه لما بتاع الدفاع لمدني يجي يستلم منك في الموقع 
وبيساوي في الحالة بتاعتنا في اول نوع اللي هو 2.5" =7بار ولكن مسموح ببعض التجاوزات في الكود انه ممكن يقبل لحد 4.5 بار وده اللي الدفاع المدني بمصر بيشتغل بيه وكمية المياه الخارجة منه تساوي 250 جالون ف الدقيقة 250 GPM 
وبيوضع في الاماكن التالية : عند كل المخارج والمداخل الريسيئية للمبني وعند سللام الهروب ويوضع في على الحاوئط الخارجية حول المبني وعند ابواب الجراجات shutter door k والمسافة اللي نص عليها الكود بين الصندوق وابعد نقطة يمكن للصندوق ان يصل اليها اللي ف ناس كتير بتفهما غلط اللي بنسميها travel distance مسافة الارتحال وبتكون 45.7 متر وده طبعا بال throw بتاع الخرطوم وانا بقولك علشان تامن نفسك ومعظم المهندسين والمكاتب الاستشارية الكبيرة بتصمم على 35 متر 
طبعا خد بالك كل المعلومات دي موجودة في الكود -NFPA14 
يعني لازم يكون الكود موجود معاك وانت بتابع معايا 
بكرة نكمل وهنشوف الصور الخاصة بالنوع الاول من الصناديق وهانزل ملف كاد فيه مشروع اتنفذ بكل المواصفات اللي قولتها 
انظر المرفقات 
بالمناسبة باذن الله لو الموضوع عجبكو هيكون ف باور بوينت بيشرح كل الكلام ده باذن الله
وخلي بالك من ملف الاتوكاد هو هيكون موزع الصناديق وفي بينهم OVER LAP وده صح ونت كمان لما تصمم خلي فيه تداخل علشان تامن نفسك
هنكمل ان شاء الله اسالك الدعاء


----------



## خليل الهاشمي (14 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## A3sh (14 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا و في انتظار الكورس كامل ان شاء الله


----------



## fadl.waled (17 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mostafa zaher (17 مارس 2013)

مهندس / سيد عندي مشروع فاير في جامعة الدمام ومفيش رشاشات كله صناديق 1.5" :-1- لو بتعمل sizing للمواسير بناء علي الصناديق هل امشي بنفس جدول الرشاشات واعتبر ان الصندوق ال100 gpm بعدد 5 رشاشات ( لان الرشاش في ordinary hazard بيكون 19.8 gpm تقريبا ؟2- المساحة التصميمة والحسابات الهيدروليكية تصمم بنفس طريقة الرشاشات ؟ارجو الافادة


----------



## ENGHANYADEL81 (27 مارس 2013)

شكرا اوووووووووي الف شكر


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmedcamor (22 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ....نرجو المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## wad_mazag (22 أبريل 2013)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## ahmadhussin (24 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (25 أبريل 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (18 مايو 2013)

الحق يتقال اخدت بشركة smg وكان اكثر من رائع


----------



## adarweesh (28 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## obada abu kenan (29 مايو 2013)

مشكوووور


----------



## abdelsalamn (30 نوفمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## kamal1986 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## ahmed21788 (18 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك يا مهندس *محمد العطفي*


----------



## ابومالك محمود عزت (11 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------

